# 2016 cruze lt. Engine noise



## CMoe (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi.. My cruze runs great, idles smooth but the engine makes a clanking sound (not too loud) almost like something rotating in the engine. Also inside the car on the passenger side I hear a buzzing noise. Like I said it runs perfect. Is this normal??? 104000 miles..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Post a youtube video of it.


----------

